# Connecting To My Router



## Cam-RW (Aug 7, 2006)

Well, recently my internet just stopped working on this computer. I did a bit of investigating and my computer isn't even connected to my router anymore.
ipconfig /all yields:
Host Name:Angell
Primary dns suffix:
Node type: Unknown
IP Routing Enabled: No
Wins Proxy Enabled: No

Connection-specific DNS Suffix:
Description: SiS 900-Based PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter
Physical Address: 0A-0A-0A-0A-A9-A4
DHCP enabled: Yes
Autoconfiguration enabled: Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address: 169.254.67.192 (***, before messing with the settings this said 0.0.0.0)
Subnet Mask: 255.255.0.0
Default gateway: 

Default gateway used to say 0.0.0.0, but I messed around with a ton of networking stuff I probably shouldn't have.

All my other computers are on the network and are fine, it's just this one. I have a linksys WRT54G router and I'm willing to do anything to get this computer back on the network. I'm pretty computer-savvy, but I have absolute no experience with networking and only a bit with routers (basic port fowarding and understanding of IP/TCP). Do I need to reinstall drivers and whatnot?
Any feedback appreciated.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

First, try this Automated WINSOCK Fix for XP, reboot and test. If that doesn't do it, try this stack repair process.

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

For these commands, *Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*


----------



## Cam-RW (Aug 7, 2006)

Alright, I tried both of those things and now the ipconfig /all changed, but I still have no internet because it's not recognizing my router, I need to know how I set it up to recognize the gateway as 192.168.1.1, should I reinstall the software? Here's the change:

Host Name:Angell
Primary dns suffix:
Node type: Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled: No
Wins Proxy Enabled: No

Connection-specific DNS Suffix:
Description: SiS 900-Based PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter
Physical Address: 0A-0A-0A-0A-A9-A4
DHCP enabled: Yes
Autoconfiguration enabled: Yes
IP Address: 0.0.0.0
Subnet Mask: 0.0.0.0
Default gateway: 
DHCP server: 255.255.255.255


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Normally, an IP address of 0.0.0.0 indicates one of a couple of things. Either you have a corrupted TCP/IP stack, the NIC is defective, or there's a duplicate IP address within your local network.h

If you're tried all the repairs, I'd uninstall the NIC and reboot, then re-install it's drivers, and setup the network again.


----------



## Cam-RW (Aug 7, 2006)

*Well, I think I give up*

I'm terrible with Windows and I just tried changing tons of stuff just to see what happens and I just dug myself a nice deep hole. Now when I do ipconfig it gives me:

Media State: Media Disconnected

Ugh.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Try re-running the previously mentioned patches. There may be enough corruption that we'll have to go for a repair installation of Windows.

*Repair Install*

All you do is boot from the CD. When it asks if you want to repair and to press "R", don't. Continue with the installation just like you were installing for the first time.

You will then get a license agreement and it will ask you to press F8 to agree. Right after that screen, you will see a list of Windows installations that setup found. It will ask if you want to repair it. Read the directions on that page!!!

Then, you will actually press "R" this time and XP will re-install.

When done, you will be back to your familiar desktop with everything looking just like it did before. But all your Windows Updates are gone and you will need to get those again.


----------



## Cam-RW (Aug 7, 2006)

Alright, I just did the repair install and now I can't even login. It asks me to confirm my Windows copy over the internet or the telephone and when I choose the internet it still won't allow me to connect. Should I confirm over the telephone first? 

Edit: Also in your other post you said "and setup the network again", what do you mean by that? Just reinstalling the router software? I'm sorry, I'm just extremely new to networking.

Update: I just finished activating by phone and now my ipconfig is giving me:

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2(didn't say 2 before):

Connection-specific DNS Suffix: 
Autoconfiguration IP Address: 169.254.101.34
Subnet Mask: 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway:


:sigh:


----------



## Cam-RW (Aug 7, 2006)

YES! It works! Finally! Alright, it's fixed. Long story short: I walked up to Staples and got a new wireless card and it works. Thank you johnwill for your time.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Glad you got it going, that was the object of the exercise. :smile:


----------



## Ericunicast (Aug 23, 2006)

for future reference, the 169.*.*.* ip address is an automated IP address given by windows when an IP address cannot be obtained.


----------

